# Urlaub unter Frauen



## netti (12. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen....
Wer hat Lust im Bike-Park oder auf abschüssigen Touren eine Runde zu drehen?
Ich habe mit dem MTB (eher runter, als hoch ,-) ) mit meinem damaligen Freund angefangen. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach gleichgesinnten Frauen. Einfach Spaß haben und ein Wochenende o.ä. verbringen.
Braunlage im Harz wäre u.a. ein Favorit.
Also bei Interesse gerne melden 

Grüße


----------



## Principiante (17. März 2014)

Hi netti!

Ich bin über Pfingsten in der Fränkischen Schweiz und da dann zwei Tage im Bikepark Osternohe.
Falls Du Interesse hast, melde Dich.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netti (18. März 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort....
Auf jeden Fall eine coole Idee.
Ich habe meinen Dienstplan noch nicht.
Würde mich dann aber melden....

LG Netti


----------



## netti (18. März 2014)

Im Dezember gehts zum MTB  nach La Palma...
Falss jmd. Lust hat... Die Preise sind cerzeit nich nicht so hoch.
Infos gibt es über magic-bike la palma.


----------



## 3ster (22. März 2014)

Hey Netti,

das hört sich nach einem guten Plan an, ich könnte mir vorstellen mich da anzuschließen, allerdings fahre ich noch nicht so lange und bin auch "nur" mit einem Enduro unterwegs. Da ich aber immer froh bin, wenn ich fahren kann (anders werde ich ja sicher nichts dazu lernen), würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich mitkommen könnte  Was den Ort angeht bin ich auch flexibel, da ich einen Firmenwagen habe und somit kein Benzin zahlen muss 

LG
Tina


----------



## netti (23. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auch noch nicht wirklich erfahren. Aber mehr als probieren kann man es ja nicht ;-)

Wo wohnst du denn?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## 3ster (23. März 2014)

Ich wohne in Fulda, was ja zum Glück ziemlich zentral liegt, so dass ein Wochenentrip oder Urlaub in alle Richtungen gestartet werden kann. Bis in den Harz fahre ich so um die 2 Stunden, ebenso nach Willingen und Winterberg. Wenn man zwei Tage einplant also alles kein Problem.

Und schön, dass du auch noch eher zu den unerfahrenen Mädels gehörst, denn so muss ich keine Angst haben, dass du dich am Ende totaaaal mit mir langweilst und ständig 10 Minuten auf mich warten musst nach jedem Teilstück der Abfahrt


----------



## netti (23. März 2014)

Ich komme aus Hamburg und da ist der Harz auch eine gute Alternative. Fahre da so 2,5 Stunden hin.
Ich schaue mal über meinen Dienstplan und würde mich dann melden.
Falls du Lust hast in die Sonne zu fliegen, im Dezember fliege ich nach La Palma um eine MTB Reise zu starten.


----------



## 3ster (23. März 2014)

Ja, ich hatte es weiter oben schon gelesen, bin aber etwas unsicher wegen der Kosten, da ich gerade erst einen anderen Urlaub im Juni bezahlt habe... natürlich auch mit dem Bike, allerdings in Livigno 

Dann wäre der Harz doch super, so hat jeder 2,5 Stunden Anreise und man trifft sich in der Mitte  

Nächste Woche bin ich in Beerfeden beim Ladies Open, aber danach habe ich eigentlich erst mal nichts geplant und bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit


----------



## netti (29. März 2014)

Bei mir wird es leider erst im Mai was. Wann könntest du denn?
Geht es nur am Wochenende oder auch mal in der Woche?
Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es dort ja reichlich 

Liebe Grüße
Anett


----------



## Principiante (29. März 2014)

Hi!
Ich bin am 25., 26. und 27.4. im Bikepark Winterberg mit ein paar Berliner Jungens. Falls eine von Euch Lust und Zeit hat, ich wäre über weibliche Verstärkung sehr erfreut!!!

...und das  machen wir dann auch, 'is ja klar, nee...


LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3ster (30. März 2014)

Bei mir wäre es dann eher Ende Mai wieder möglich, da ich im April jetzt erst 2 Wochen Urlaub haben werde und Ende Mai eine Hausarbeit für das Studium abgeben muss. Danach wieder gern, Wochenende wäre bei mir allerdings eher möglich, da ich in meinem Job Urlaub nur innerhalb der Ferienzeit machen kann. Ich hatte allerdings in der Tat überlegt am Wochenende 26.4 und 27.4. (mein letztes Urlaubswochenende ) irgendwo hin zu fahren.


----------



## Principiante (31. März 2014)

Uhhh, schade. aber ab 1.5. steh ich im Freibad, da geht nix mehr.
Die Jungens von uns haben aber gesagt das es brechend voll an den WE ist, man steht lange am Lift an und die Strecken sind auch sehr voll, so das man sich gehetzt fühlt.
War selbst noch nie da.
Also wenn es nicht regnet, sind wir ab dem Mi 23. 4. da.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## netti (1. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich arbeite im Schcitdienst und bin da nicht direkt an Tage gebunden.
Ende April sieht es aber schlecht aus.
Habe an den Mai gedacht.
Die bieten in Braunlage übrigens auch Fahrtechniktrain. an.

Liebe Grüße in die Runde...

Anett


----------



## blaulicht (1. April 2014)

Hallo Mädels, 
die Tour im Hartz hört sich für mich gut an. Da wär ich auch am Start. Vor zwei Jahren war ich schon mal im Hartz biken ... wirklich wunderschön . Die Downhillstrecke fand ich auch nice. Muss mir dann allerdings jedesmal ein Bike ausleihen, da ich eigentlich überall mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs bin. Da bin ich flexibel, Hauptsache mal wieder schön ein paar Tage mit ein paar netten Leuten weg. 
Mai würde ganz gut passen. Wenn man früh genug dran ist, würde ich mal wegen Unterkunft schaun. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## netti (4. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich könnte das Wochenende vom 
30.5.-1.6.

Wie sieht es dort bei euch aus?

LG


----------



## netti (4. April 2014)

*TRAIL BASICS - Braunlage*
31.05.2014

Dieses Seminar vermittelt alle Grundlagen für das sichere Fahren in leicht technischen Gelände und den Strecken des Bikeparks Braunlage. Es bildet die Basis unserer Fahrtechnikausbildung. Schwerpunkte sind hierbei Balanceübungen, die zentrale Position auf dem Mountainbike, grundlegende Kurventechniken, das Befahren von sehr steilen Passagen, Geländeformen wie kleine Wellen und Absätze, sowie Techniken für das Fahren von einfachen Holz- bzw. North Shore Elementen des Bikeparks Braunlage.

*ZIELGRUPPE:* _Einsteiger & Fortgeschrittene_
*ANSPRUCH:* _Gering - (ca. 18km/ max. 400Hm)_
*DAUER:*_ ca. 7 Stunden inkl. 45min Mittagspause (10.00-17.00)_
*ORT:* _Braunlage, Hochharz_
*EXTRAS: *_Fahrwerkscheck & Einstellung, optional Plattformpedale_
*PREIS:   *€ 79,-







HABE GERADE DIESEN INTERESSANTEN WORKSHOP GEFUNDEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (15. April 2014)

Hallo Ladys!

Kennt jemand von Euch diesen Bikepark :

http://bikepark-schulenberg.de/

Ich wollte da eventuell am Samstag 19.4. hinfahren.
Hätte vielleicht noch jemand Lust sich dort zu treffen?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (16. April 2014)

Okay, niemand also.
Gut, da die selber noch nicht genau wissen, ob sie Sa die Saison eröffnen, fahre ich jetzt doch nach Osternohe in die Fränkische Schweiz.
Morgen bis Dienstag, falls jemand da unterwegs ist, melde Dich!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blaulicht (16. April 2014)

Über Ostern bin ich schon familiär unterwegs, obwohl es sich interessant anhört. Den Bikepark kenne ich noch nicht. 
Auf Trainingslager hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sooo große Lust . Hoffe die Basics sind halbwegs drin bei mir . 

Aber an dem Wochenende vom 16.- 19. bin ich in Freiburg mountainbiken. Bisher noch alleine leider . Die Strecken kenne ich aber schon einigermaßen, da ist ja eigentlich auch für jeden was dabei. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, würde ich mich über Gesellschaft freuen. 

Grüzzie


----------



## hampelmensch (6. Mai 2014)

kleiner Hint, Schulenberg ist meist sa und so offen, der bikerInnenfreundlichste Park im Harz - und ich war noch nie da, ohne dass nicht auch mindestens eine Person aus der weiblichen Fraktion dort vor Ort war. (Einziges Manko, wenn man es den gelten lassen will - schlepplift kein sessellift oder gondel. Damit hat aber noch keineR Probleme gehabt) Viel Spasz!!! 
(schulenberg is auch sehr aktiv bei facebook)


----------



## Principiante (1. Juni 2014)

Hallöle!

Ist vielleicht jemand über Pfingsten im Raum Fränkische Schweiz unterwegs ( Bikepark Osternohe) ??
LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Juni 2014)

Princi Princi - wir sind am Ochsenkopf! @Principiante schade - Ich hab das hier nicht gesehen... !


----------



## Principiante (10. Juni 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Princi Princi - wir sind am Ochsenkopf! @Principiante schade - Ich hab das hier nicht gesehen... !


Du wirst lachen, ich bin heute wiedergekommen und hatte mein Bike gar nicht erst mitgenommen... 36°, das tu ich mir nicht an. Schon ohne die ganzen Protektoren/Jacke und nur mit Fullface Helm wäre mir das zu warm. Schade, so nah am Bikepark, aber baden gehen war auch nett, mal als Gast , jetzt konnte ich mal die Bademeister ärgern 

Hoffe, Ihr hattet alle nette Pfingsttage!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## stocki8811 (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,
ist aus dem Treffen im Harz eigentlich etwas geworden? Falls Ihr diesbezüglich nochmal eine Tour starten wollt, wäre ich je nach Termin auch interessiert. Ich komme aus der Hannover Gegend, hätte also auch ca. 1,5 Stunden Anfahrt.


----------

